# Torque Wrench And Socket Size



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

I know this was covered a little in a pinned subject, but just want to make sure I purchase the right stuff, since I've never purchased a torque wrench. Is there a certain recommended type of torque wrench to buy, and what size socket will I need for my 2012 280RS? Thanks for any help in advance!

Andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't have the lug nut size...sorry.

As to which torque wrench to purchase, I'd recommend a middle of the line Craftsman one from Sears. They have a lifetime warranty (as long as Sears stays in business).


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you don't want to spend too much money, you can pick one up at Harbor Freight.

I've had one of theirs for a dozen years and it words fine. Sure there may be better ones out there, but I'm doing a NASCAR circuit, I just want to make sure that all of my lug nuts are at least equally tight.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I carry a 1/2" harbor freight torque wrench and a set of deep well sockets from them. You never know if something besides your lug nuts might need to be tightened. I also picked up a ten inch extension for the sockets to get enough clearance to miss the trailer skirts when I'm torquing the lug nuts. The torque wrench doesn't go high enough to register the torque needed for my equalizer hitch but I still use it for tightening the bolts on that.

1/2" torque wrench

Socket Set

Socket extension


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

$19.99 at Harbor Freight 1/2" click torque wrench. If using a click-type torque wrench, always store it at the lowest level on the scale. I have not had a problem when it's stored set at 140 lbs but manufacturers always say store at lowest setting. Harbor Freight.com is the place to read up on the wrench.

Lugs nuts on my 2011 210RS are 13/16". Tighten in a star pattern. I usually check torque after rough roads and at 25 miles driving after the wheel has been off the trailer for any reason.

Safe travels and happy camping.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

The lug nut size is 13/16" and whatever brand torque wrench you get always store it set at zero. The readings will not be accurate if left on a setting for any length of time.


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> Harbor Freight


Your link is failing for me...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Harbor Freight


Your link is failing for me...








[/quote]

x2 - link not working


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I carry a 1/2" harbor freight torque wrench and a set of deep well sockets from them. You never know if something besides your lug nuts might need to be tightened. I also picked up a ten inch extension for the sockets to get enough clearance to miss the trailer skirts when I'm torquing the lug nuts. The torque wrench doesn't go high enough to register the torque needed for my equalizer hitch but I still use it for tightening the bolts on that.
> 
> 1/2" torque wrench
> 
> ...


Something goofy is going on. When I click on the links they are bad. They were inserted as hyperlinks using the forum tool. When I copy them and paste into a new window they work fine. Will add the addresses below.

1/2" torque wrench
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-drive-click-stop-torque-wrench-239.html

Socket set
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-high-visibility-12-drive-deep-wall-sae-socket-set-67877.html

Socket extension
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202797421/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=1%2F2+socket+extension&storeId=10051


----------

